
Apple Plans Return of Touch ID and New Cheap iPhone - CitizenTekk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-05/apple-working-on-in-display-fingerprint-id-for-future-iphones
======
PappaPatat
> Apple Inc. is developing in-screen fingerprint technology for as early as
> its 2020 iPhones, according to people familiar with the plans.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. As an Apple fan boy, I will tell you straight up that I
will never ever buy a phone / device from you when it does not have the
fingerprint option to bypass the facial recognition.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20880686)

~~~
apple4ever
Seems due to the headline, there isn't much discussion of Touch ID coming
back. Still post there?

